# Digifiz digital wannabe dash in 2001 Cabrio, suggestions?



## fletchfx (Nov 18, 2004)

Not sure if this has been attempted yet, but what the hell.
Back in the late 80s, VW offered a digital dash cluster called
the Digifiz in some of its models, I am sure most if not all of 
you have heard of this thing, I think it was based on the A2 
dashes, but don't quote me on that. They were never offered in 
the US and if you should happen to get your hands on one, you 
need all kinds of extra sensors and wiring to get it up and running.
I helped a buddy of mine design a digital dash for his Ford ZX2, so
I pretty much have everything I need to work with as far as the
speedo, odometer, tach, temp gauge and fuel gauge. Just have to do 
a little adjusting to the code to work with a Cabrio. I landed myself
an MK3 dash from a Jetta on Ebay the other day, so I have my doner
dash on the way.
Here is a crude mock up of what I am going to make it look like:








Gauges: Speeo, tach, fuel, water temp (fuel and water temp are
the bar graphs on the right.) Idiot lights in the middle and
the bottom row is the clock, odometer, MAF (going to have to build
this from scratch). The other cool thing is that the VW emblem on
the left lights up. Unfortunately everything is going to be
red, they do not make blue LED displays yet!
Here is the original Digifiz guages that I am basing it on.








I really did not want to wait for the doner dash to get here before I
started playing, so I removed my current cluster and took it apart to
see what was going to be involved with this mod. I was amazed to find
that the internal dash of the MK3 is one big PCB board with everything
soldered to it, but plenty of room to work if I remove the clusters
from the board. While I had it apart, I took a few pics, here they are
if any one is interested.
















I also had a hell of a time finding the pinouts for the dash. I
did finally find a PDF, but its for a Golf, but it should be about
the same as the Cabrio. But as far as giving you clear information on
what pin is what, its not clear at all. I was able to figure out where
the speed sensor and tach signal wires are and tried to tap into them
for testing. The sad part is that 90% of the wires going into the back 
of the dash are white, no color coding at all. The only way to figure 
them out that I can see, is to count pins on the connectors and then 
follow the wire from there. If I can figure out the pins, I will post
the mapping. If anyone has the mapping already, I would be grateful if 
you could post the info, at least for the water temp and fuel guage.
If anyone has any suggestions on other guages I might add to this, bring 
em on. I have considered an Air Fuel guage and oil pressure, though I will 
need to add another sensor to it. Also could put in a quater mile timer 
right into the cluster!! Any comments or suggestions, any at all good or bad?
Little more info:
With the help of a digital meter and some really screwy wiring digrams of the 2.0, here is what I was able to come up with for the wiring in the back of the dash. Yes some of this stuff does not appear to be on the Cabrio, but it may be on the Golf or Jetta.
Before I go any further, please be aware, I make no claims of the legitamacy of this information, if you are using it for troubleshooting or other info to work on your car, please do not consider this a definitive source, test everything for your self, get some coffee, have a smoke, then test again to be sure.
If you remove your dash there is to connectors, on is white and one is red. you can figure out which pin is #1 by looking in the connector on the dash itself once you seperate the cluster from its connector. Here is the pin outs:
White connector (black connector on cluster)
pin 1 - Outside air temp
pin 2 - Coolant level
pin 3 - Break warning lamp
pin 4 - Multi function in (to the maf stalk)
pin 5 - Ground to engine block
pin 6 - Multi function in (to maf stalk)
pin 7 - Tach info from mototronic
pin 8 - Oil pressure switch (from filter housing)
pin 9 - Oil pressure switch (from cylindar head)
pin 10 - to mototronic (not sure what it does, probably common/ground)
pin 11 - Constant hot even with key off
pin 12 - Illumination in (from dimmer module)
pin 13 - Ignition (not sure if its ground or positive, will update when I test)
pin 14 - Break pad wear (is this really a feature?)
pin 15 - Multi function in (from stalk)
pin 16 - Charing system (Battery info)
pin 17 - Oil Temperature
pin 18 - Break fluid/parking break
pin 19 - outside air temp (other side of sensor)
pin 20 - Check engine light (controlled by mototronic)
pin 21 - Fuel gauge
pin 22 - Left turn signal lamp
pin 23 - Engine coolant temp
pin 24 - Right turn signal lamp
pin 25 - High beam light
pin 26 - To mototronic (not sure what for)
pin 27 - Speed sensor
pin 28 - Signal from transmission
Red connector - this one only has a few wires going to it
pin 1 - Air bag
pin 3 - seatbelt light
pin 5 - ABS
pin 16 - Trunk light
pin 17 - Fog lamp
pin 28 - funky idiot light, 4th from right, no clue what it represents
Please be very careful using this information and hooking things up to your car. I put together a small speedo and tapped into the speed sensor wire. I had the little digital speedo running from the cig lighter jack. It worked great, but if its pluigged in before I attempt to start the car, the car will not start!! I assume its has something to do with the anti theft, but once the car is running, I can plug it in and it works fine. I will post some pics of this working in a day or two when I get a chance to get the camera out. Think I am crazy yet?? Just wait....
Road test: Made a compact version of the digital speedo for a road test, here it is, showing a slow mph around my appt complex: LEDs are hard to photograph, the big pic says 16 mph, its pretty accurate as far as I can tell, will find out when I get it out on the highway.








Its going to be a slow process to get this all figured out!! 








Here is where it is so far, the tach is a little screwy yet, needs some timing adjustment, but so far its working.









_Modified by fletchfx at 5:06 PM 11-22-2004_


_Modified by fletchfx at 11:55 PM 11-22-2004_


----------



## 97VolkGT (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Digifiz digital wannabe dash in 2001 Cabrio, suggestions? (fletchfx)*

This sounds like it could be a good project, keep us posted.


----------



## Desibabu345 (Jun 28, 2004)

Impressive to say the least!


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (Desibabu345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Desibabu345* »_Impressive to say the least!

Word. I look foward to seeing the end product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Digifiz digital wannabe dash in 2001 Cabrio, suggestions? (fletchfx)*

Holy hell Craig you are as wacked as Mike. Looks really good man. keep us up to date with the project.


----------



## Stonewall78 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Digifiz digital wannabe dash in 2001 Cabrio, suggestions? (fletchfx)*

Looks like the dash of my dads old mazda 323 turbo. Let me know if you are willing to share your schematic when you are done and I will design a board using surface mount components and offer it to other members


----------



## 4valvemk2 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Digifiz digital wannabe dash in 2001 Cabrio, suggestions? (Stonewall78)*

A pic for reference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Digifiz digital wannabe dash in 2001 Cabrio, suggestions? (4valvemk2)*

very cool!


----------



## fletchfx (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Digifiz digital wannabe dash in 2001 Cabrio, suggestions? (4valvemk2)*

very cool, thats the first one I every saw installed in a car. My first prototype is way to small, but the gauges work and are accurate. I ordered some more parts and a bigger display for the speedo, just wish I could find LCD displays like the one on the digifiz, but no one makes them







Oh well, I will forge ahead with LED and see what comes of it







Thanks for the pic, nice steering wheel btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk1noHID (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: Digifiz digital wannabe dash in 2001 Cabrio, suggestions? (fletchfx)*

OMFG! Now that´s a cool project








Componentlist please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stealthpro411 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Digifiz digital wannabe dash in 2001 Cabrio, suggestions? (Mk1noHID)*

if i mail you the software will you make a working schematic of your guages and directions on how to build it? i have Circuit Maker 2000 software let me know! this is pretty cool but ide like to cutomize it for one on my own projects. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fletchfx (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Digifiz digital wannabe dash in 2001 Cabrio, suggestions? (Stealthpro411)*

The entire dash is controlled by risc based microprocessors which need to be programmed before it can work, the displays are connected from the microprocessor through a BCD chip. I did not create the original code for the microprocessors or the original schematics and unfortunately can not release this code and schematics to the general public due to the fact that it is copyrighted. The original gauges are over a year and a half of development from code to prototype. I have been helping my friend put some finishing touches on his for his Ford ZX2, but definently have no right to start giving away his year and a half of hard work. Sorry man.


----------



## Stealthpro411 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Digifiz digital wannabe dash in 2001 Cabrio, suggestions? (fletchfx)*

hey i understand well can you see how much he would charge for a setup like that?!


----------



## Mk1noHID (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: Digifiz digital wannabe dash in 2001 Cabrio, suggestions? (Stealthpro411)*

Maybe you could tell what "language" the code is written in? C?


----------



## fletchfx (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Digifiz digital wannabe dash in 2001 Cabrio, suggestions? (Mk1noHID)*

Its written in everyones favorite language, assembler, hours of fun for the entire family. The processors are made by Microchip, PIC16 family of chips. I just started playing with these about 4 months ago myself. If you are in to electronics at all, they can be very addictive. 
I talked to him about selling a setup, he may consider it once all of the bugs are worked out. He is very leary about selling a hand built unit which in his case is wire wrapped. I actually solder mine, but its still hand built. He has considered getting a couple circuit boards made up, and also discussed a modular type design so a custom setup could be made pretty easily. Its still in the works.
From what I am finding out from my car so far, VWs do not like to have their dash removed. My friend replaced his entire dash with the digital, but the VWs are going to require that the main board stay in the car and feed the digital from that. If you look at the image above of my Cabrio dash removed, you can see its juse on big board. This board has its own processor. The airbag system relies on this processor as well as the mototronic. 50% of the idiot lights are also controlled by the processor. I am going to remove the tach, speedo, temp and fuel gauges and build on top of the board keeping it in place. Some of the older cars, I am not to sure about. Probably need at least some kind of speed sensor for starters.


----------



## Mk1noHID (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: Digifiz digital wannabe dash in 2001 Cabrio, suggestions? (fletchfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fletchfx* »_Its written in everyones favorite language, assembler, hours of fun for the entire family.









Thanks.


----------



## VolksDude (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: Digifiz digital wannabe dash in 2001 Cabrio, suggestions? (Mk1noHID)*

Wow!!!
Nice project!!
Keep us posted !!


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

Really nice! Very good work!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

I like your effort!
IMP customize MKIV gauges using LEDs. They integrate right into the dash. Maybe you can get some ideas here:








or here (similar to yours)








or Dakoda Digital


----------



## fletchfx (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (Stewz-GTI)*

haha, I was actually thinking about the integrated type dash today, thats pretty cool!! There is definently plenty of space behind the gauges since the steppers are rather small. Plus keeping the original odometer means no complaints from the dealership when it gets inspected!! Good idea and thanks for the pics!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like Dakota Digital, but I don't like their prices, plus they only offer for american cars, I think they are shooting themselves in the foot for not offering anything foreign either then I think an old gauge pod for the original bug. Dare I say, they could sell something made for cough cough







Hondas and make a killing. 
The Fiero one is from http://www.markscustomkits.com, if you are into kicking old school with the Knight Rider design, that guy has some cool stuff, but his prices are way high. I can't imagine riding around in my cabrio with this:















HAHAHAHA
Thanks for the pics and another idea, I may have to invest in another doner dash and try the behind the gauge setup.










_Modified by fletchfx at 10:06 PM 12-10-2004_


----------

